# Hp-w500ff3



## it help (Aug 25, 2010)

Does any one know what this power supply is used for.

I have 200pcs of them and Need to get rid of them, but have been trying to find out what unit it suppost to be used for and have had no luck so far.

if anyone knows please help.

thank you very much.


----------



## 6burgh (Nov 7, 2010)

Looks like this is one computer they fit

GATEWAY E-9220T SERVER

http://www.codemicro.com/store/product/HPW500FF3/Refurbished


----------



## sgcromer (Jun 29, 2012)

it help said:


> Does any one know what this power supply is used for.
> 
> I have 200pcs of them and Need to get rid of them, but have been trying to find out what unit it suppost to be used for and have had no luck so far.
> 
> ...


 
Yes, they fit our HOTSWAP power Gateway servers.

We use these power supplies and are want/needing some..
are you willing to sell them?
please contact me.
[email protected]
thanks


----------



## dagaano (Jul 17, 2015)

It help : Sold ?


----------

